# Edible Innards



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

This year, I have been faced with a challenge - a new room that I have never worked in. I've pulled it off well the last few weeks, but now my darling meat cleaver seems to have gone missing (damn morgue gremlin!). As such, I have decided to go with a forcefed/disembowlment type of scene, which should be particuarly effective as the next character down from me is a doggish type creature that I have been collaberating with. I know how to make the prosthetic to cover the bag of edible guts, but I am having a hard time thinking of something to make the guts of that would be edible for myself, the disembowlment victim and Pongo (doggish creature). I need something that will not have a distinct food smell when presented to customers in close quarters.

I have thought of combining oatmeal and pasta with red-colored honey watered down for blood. Not sure how much of that we would be able to eat though. Any ideas are greatly appreciated - the more disgusting and real looking, the better!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gelatin. If you want to make organs and innards that are actually edible and look good, mold them out of gelatin tinted in various red and other dark shades with regular food coloring. It has almost no odor of its own, it's shiny, and very wiggly-jiggly-squishy.

Make it with double or triple the usual ratio of gelatin to water so it's dense and doesn't totally crumble apart when you handle it. And better yet also add some glycerin (you can get it food grade at the drugstore or a healthfood shop) to the mix; that strengthens it and makes it more rubbery.

A freind of mine made a bunch of pink jello that way and wore a full-head zombie mask with a tear in its scalp and a little pouch inside that he latexed into place... he put chunks of the gelatine in the pouch (I think you can see whats coming)... periodically he would finger thru the hair of the mask and pull these chunks of brain out of his scalp and then eat them in front of people. I didn't see anyone barf but there was some serious gagging/retching and freaking out.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Kudos to him, that is disgusting! I actually have a pet zombie I might borrow that idea for. Now, I just need to figure out what to use for the liquid portion, and how to mold organs and such out of it.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

they make jello molds of some body parts and brains I'm not sure about intestines and stuff but that seems like it would be easier to figure out a mold for.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

or marzipan..an almond flavored paste you can mold into anything and color with food color


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

These arnt really editable, but the video with the guy acting like he is eating them is kinda gross.
Heres a link to the how to, not the video. just an extra thought for ya.
http://www.indymogul.com/post/3498/build-plans-how-to-become-zombie-part-2


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Get sausage casings and fill them with the jello mix. All of it is edible, and will look just like intestines! Stretchy, chewy and vomit inducing!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I was gonna suggest sausage casings but eldritch_horrow beat me to it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you can use babyruth bars for innards that become out-terds.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

One word: haggis. It is so gross looking, and real. Uggggghhhhhhhhhhh.....
LMAO.

Our butcher still has linked sausages as well as hot dogs (intestine-like!). Perhaps your local one has the same? You might want to use the Jigglers recipe on the side of the box to make your gelatin organs firmer at room temperature. Cranberry jelly is rather gross looking...lo mein noodles can become tapeworms...thinly sliced deli ham has a rather fleshy look to it....ground up turkey (fried) is very brainy looking....par boiled lasagna noodles (the flat kind, without the frilly edges) look like long sections of peeled skin....I think the effects would be better if the customer/viewer is given a clue as to what you are supposed to be eating via your dialogue ( i. e "Oh! there is nothing tastier than fresh teenager skin!")

I wouldn't want to eat oddly concocted, mixed-up food all night. you might want to stick with something actually edible, but make sure the scent (i.e. maple oatmeal) doesn't give it away as to what it really is. 

5r


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I just wanted to point something out: Where else would you be browsing a forum and come across a thread titled "Edible Innards" AND have a bunch of people jump in with suggestions???

Love this place.


----------

